# uk car



## margaretswimming (Jul 21, 2015)

I have decided to take my car with me to Valencia when I move in 4 weeks time. The cost of flying my cats etc is too much. I don't have air conditioning in my citroen nemo 
multispace.

Will it be too hot for me and my cats? I will be driving from Glasgow. 

I am so grateful for all comments. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Fancy it will as today in the car it was well into 30+ on the ambient temp display.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

margaretswimming said:


> I have decided to take my car with me to Valencia when I move in 4 weeks time. The cost of flying my cats etc is too much. I don't have air conditioning in my citroen nemo
> multispace.
> 
> Will it be too hot for me and my cats? I will be driving from Glasgow.
> ...


Forget about Valencia - it's too darned Hot !!! . Instead take the cool
option and turn right out of Santander or Bilbao & follow the A8 signs for
Oviedo. I'm sure you and the cats would appreciate the Asturian cool climate.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

margaretswimming said:


> I have decided to take my car with me to Valencia when I move in 4 weeks time. The cost of flying my cats etc is too much. I don't have air conditioning in my citroen nemo
> multispace.
> 
> Will it be too hot for me and my cats? I will be driving from Glasgow.
> ...


It's so hot here in central Spain at the moment. All the locals are complaining too and there doesn't seem to be any let up on the way


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> It's so hot here in central Spain at the moment. All the locals are complaining too and there doesn't seem to be any let up on the way


High time you and the locals booked that cool weekend in Asturias, Cantabria or the Picos de Europe.  
I'm sure the local Hotels, Guest houses and B&B's would welcome your custom.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Williams2 said:


> High time you and the locals booked that cool weekend in Asturias, Cantabria or the Picos de Europe.
> I'm sure the local Hotels, Guest houses and B&B's would welcome your custom.


Tomorrow I'm going further up the Sierra, just for a couple of days hoping to cool off and later on I'll be in Cantabria, as usual...


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hierro Airport Weather
Now
Mostly Clear
Temperature: 27°C

Humidity:65% Wind Speed:35 KMH Wind Direction:NNW (340°) Barometer: 1017 mb Dewpoint:20°C Heat Index:28°C Wind Chill:27°C Visibility: 11 km Sunrise:6:30 AM GMT Sunset:8:03 PM GMT
Updated: 2:00 PM MON JUL 27 2015


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola

You are likely to be too hot unless you travel at night. Half way through September would be better 

Davexf


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Tomorrow I'm going further up the Sierra, just for a couple of days hoping to cool off and later on I'll be in Cantabria, as usual...


Yes anywhere north of the Cantabrian mountain range would put you within the
25C midday down to 18C range overnight. With plenty of sunshine.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Now
26 °C

Scattered clouds.

Feels Like: 27 °C
Forecast: 19 / 28 °C
Wind: 4 km/h ↑ from Southeast

Location: Moskva

Current Time: 27 Jul 2015, 18:09:10

Latest Report: 27 Jul 2015, 15:00

Visibility: 10 km

Pressure: 1008 millibars

Humidity: 65%

Dew point: 19 °C


----------



## margaretswimming (Jul 21, 2015)

LOL! It sounds tempting. However, I start work on 1 September just south of Valencia. I will visit your area when I have time off.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

margaretswimming said:


> I have decided to take my car with me to Valencia when I move in 4 weeks time. The cost of flying my cats etc is too much. I don't have air conditioning in my citroen nemo
> multispace.
> 
> Will it be too hot for me and my cats? I will be driving from Glasgow.
> ...


Are you planning on keeping your car in Spain? If so, are you aware of the costs involved in rematriculating the car, and the pretty short time scale you have to get it done?


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

margaretswimming said:


> LOL! It sounds tempting. However, I start work on 1 September just south of Valencia. I will visit your area when I have time off.


Might be worth you looking at an air conditioned LH drive car - for next year, as
the summers can get very hot - down south.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Yep. We're just South of Valencia and yesterday it was in the mid 40's with 90% humidity.

Today is starting much the same and is already 30 with no breeze!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

You do know that you will have to have all the cats vaccinations, etc up to date and recorded in their pet passports. In addition, they will have to be securely restrained in the car so that they are unable to interfere with the driver. Failure to comply can see your animals confiscated.


----------

